# sponsorship...how easy ?



## mary78 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am writting here today because, after 2 years in Oz with a WHV, I am now back in france. But I love this country so much and felt so good there that from now on, my goal is to live there for good.
So first step, I decided to come back with a student visa to follow 2 courses : diploma of business and advanced diploma of marketing. This is going to last 1 year. I choose those degrees because they are in relation with what I did before in France (admin and HR), and as I have been working in France for 5 years, I have good hope I can also "sell" this to australian employers.
My question is : do you think it is actually really possible to find a proper job with those diplomas and my french experience? What can I expect? Is a sponsorship possible? Or a work visa?
I just want to make sure that I am not doing all this and spending all that money for nothing.
Does someone has a testimonial on this subject?
Thanks in advance for your help.
Mary


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Mary

Your chances will really depend on how your course is regarded by employers, and how relevant your experience is to what you are applying for. 

I don't have a background in HR, but a couple of general thoughts are
- how come a dip and an adv dip will only take you one year? Normally these courses are a year each. 
- if you study for two years you will be eligible for a recent graduate visa that will make it easier for employers to hire you (as opposed to sponsoring you) still, some places won't hire you without PR
- are the courses relevant to what you want to do, and well regarded by employers? Does the provider have a good reputation and good links with industry? Will they help you with work placements? I can give you general feedback on Australian institutions, but you should really do your research on this - better to find out now than when you're done!

I'm really glad you liked Australia and hopefully it all works out!


----------



## mary78 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Tulauras for your advices.
I have to say, I'm kind of lost after reading your message.

I've never heard before about the recent graduate visa, but from what I saw on the net, you have to go to Uni or big schools like that...the thing is that I don't have much money for my studies. That is why I chose a small school that is providing those 2 courses of 24 weeks each. They are telling me they can help me in my job search at the end...but I guess, I'm not sure at 100% I'll have someting. Maybe you can have a look and tell me what you think of the school: it's AICT in Perth. They look quiet serious tho...


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

There's a thread on Whirlpool (Google aict Perth review an you'll find it) that seems to have good and bad feedback. I'd be cautious as there are a lot of institutions in Australia that will take you for a ride, not saying that this is one but just do lots of research. 

My thoughts would be, as I flagged previously, that I'm not sure that 26 weeks is a diploma (even if you study twice as much as usual employers might be sceptical) and I'm not sure the course is specific enough to what you want to learn. Because you want a course that will a) develop your skills towards what you want to do and/or b) help you stay in Australia. If it won't do either of these things then invest your money elsewhere. 

Also, do you want to live in Perth? Because you should study in the city in which you wish to live. 

Finally, make sure you budget for being unemployed for a while, just in case - though without a graduate visa you'll have to go straight from student visa to employer sponsored which could be super tricky.


----------



## anphy (Oct 29, 2013)

Try visiting sponsorshipaustralia net they provide you with employers ready to sponsor you for particular trade. The list is updated every 2 weeks to month , they charge you $19 for the services . a small amount for a good feature , they send you the new list to your email also.


----------

